# Solved: Mail Merge - Formatting & Fonts NOT Staying



## SlowHnds (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm trying to merge to Labels

How in the *&^%$ do I get the formatting to stay?

There are two font changes on the labels.


----------



## SlowHnds (Mar 11, 2010)

The answer was emailed to me as a link to Microsoft Support Article Id 212349

Edit the merge field and add the \*Charformat switch. To edit the merge field, follow these steps: 
1. Place the insertion point in the merge field. 
2. Press SHIFT+F9 to view the field code. 
3. Move the insertion point to the left of the right bracket (}). 
4. Type "\*Charformat" (without the quotation marks). 

NOTE: If the word "mergeformat" appears in this field, delete it and replace it with the word "Charformat" (without the quotation marks). 
5. Select the first character within the field brace. Make sure that this character is set to the font and font size that you desire. If it is not, change it to the desired font and font size. 
6. Press SHIFT+F9 to show the result of the field code. 

Thanks John


----------

